# I think my mare needs induced labor ? XD



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought my mare April 25 of 2011. She was unknowingly pregnant. Got her vet checked in July and the vet gave a rough estimate that she was 4 to six months along. That was July 14. Well, 8 months later there's no baby! She's been sacked up for 2 or 3 weeks now, her muscles are fully relaxed and the baby is very actively moving in her stomach. 
Here is a picture: 

Now, I'm contemplating getting the vet back out. She's overdue and we have people waiting on the foal. I'm not sure if she's maiden or not. Just wanting some opinions from others: Should I get him out? 

Here's a picture of the poor thing:


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoa, yeah, I would definitely get the vet out or at least call and talk to him. Either his original estimate was way off, or your poor mare is wayyy overdue.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I would get the vet out but I was told just this weekend not to induce labor without absolute reason. Maybe the date is off. It looks like she dropped the baby and if her muscles are relaxed it shouldn't be too long. How is her bag? Is she giving milk? Wax? Do you have pictures? Maybe that would help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

RodeoBarrelRacer said:


> Now, I'm contemplating getting the vet back out. She's overdue and we have people waiting on the foal.
> 
> 
> > This is why she hasn't had it yet. :wink:
> ...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> This is why she hasn't had it yet. :wink:
> 
> Here is what you do.... Make a bunch of ruckus around the barn like you are packing to go on a trip or to a show. Make sure to talk real loud how you will be away for at least a whole day, if not two and how _no one_ will around so the mamma had better not have her baby while you are away.
> 
> ...


This made me giggle! I can just imagine doing that, and the mare being like, "Annnnddd, bombs away!" the second you disappear down the road! :lol:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Kayella said:


> This made me giggle! I can just imagine doing that, and the mare being like, "Annnnddd, bombs away!" the second you disappear down the road! :lol:


Yup.
LOL.
Oldest trick in the book.... trust me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Often when she is real close her right side will bulge noticeably more than the other side. The vet can only give an approx time, very difficult to give a difinitive date without being there when she was bred.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Leave her be. She looks content. If she shows signs of distress call a vet but the estimate was just that, and estimate. She will foal when she is ready. Be patient; check her often for waxing, filled up bag etc, and for sure...she will sneak it in when you arent looking. The joys of foaling.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Even if you knew her "due date" she would not be overdue because mare's don't have a set gestation period like humans. They can go a full year and still be in the normal range (if memory serves me correct). 

Inducing is not something done lightly with mares because the foal is born when it is fully ready to be born and it is not an exact number of days. So I believe the foal's developement determines the due date, not the date the mare was bred.

So having the vet out is always a good thing if you are concerned. But I doubt he will tell you she is "overdue." 

PS. You have people waiting on the foal and he/she's not even born yet?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a pony mare go 365 days from her breeding-talk about making me a nervous wreck!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do not induce her unless it's an emergency. There is a reason why the baby is still in there, it's not ready. It's active, it's alive. Now let it be. Nature will takes it's course when the mare is ready.

Just because you have people waiting on the foal is no reason to make her go into labor. What happens when you induce her and she has no milk? Then your bottle feeding from the start and there's a higher chance that the foal won't make it. The people still have to wait until weaning, what's another few weeks going to hurt to let the foal bake?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Mares do not have a set gestation period,
Relax and let nature take its course. If you are over attentive remember that mares can indeed delay a birth.
They are also very good at foaling when you aren't ready. Or when the weather is at its worst. Shalom


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Induction can create unnecessary complications, and she doesn't look like she's suffering in any way. A little uncomfortable maybe but thats all.  Just relax, your vet most likely miscalculated the due date which isn't hard to do if you didn't know when she was bred. Watch her body and behavior for signals and act based on that instead. Due dates are a figment of the imagination to give antsy people something concrete to wait for


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Inducing a mare should be reserved for emergencies, pure and simple. You are not in an emergency...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Reading about inducing made me think... (sorry for the dumb question in advance, I never bred nor really researched the breeding/delivering in horses)... Is there such a thing as c-section for the horse in case of emergency?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Reading about inducing made me think... (sorry for the dumb question in advance, I never bred nor really researched the breeding/delivering in horses)... Is there such a thing as c-section for the horse in case of emergency?


I'm going to even further the dumb question...I'm in the same boat with Val, I've been around breeding but never had any experience where I would have to make this call..

Would that be safely possible? I understand that they can do it if there's zero chance for saving the mare..Like with Roxy's death, they tried to cut the foal out and it was still too late..Soo I'm curious about this too.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Possible - not advisable.

The Horse | Emergency C-Section


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, mls. I assume it's very hard to keep it then nice and clean and without complications for the mare after it's done. I can't read the whole article in link (just one paragraph), so what are the complications for the foal in this case?

Edit: was able to register (couldn't 1st time). Great reading!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> RodeoBarrelRacer said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I'm contemplating getting the vet back out. She's overdue and we have people waiting on the foal.
> ...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Gestation is 340-342 days so if she was bred right before you got her she hasn't cooked long enough yet.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

mls, that is really neat information. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sara0000 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am going crazy today and searching the internet for information. I am having a similar issue. I have a 24 yr old mare I bred last Feb, from Feb 3-12 dates are 100%. It looked like she was going into labor last Sunday, then just stood up and went to sleep after having what seemed like contractions, grunting, heavy breathing, slacking vulva all those things to look for. I am nervous I did something to stop her labor (taking pictures or something) and now I am having horrible thoughts about what is happening. She is over 390 days! She seems fine, just a little depressed and miserable but she is usually miserable. It is her 4th foal, from before I owned her. I also live in the middle of nowhere Honduras CA... No vets, no help. Just me freaking out.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I know two Welsh Cob mares that went 288 days and 285, they both gave birth to healthy babies.


----------

